# Baby measuring small



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

Hello,

I was wondering if you can give me any insite into why my baby is repeatedly measuring small. I have been measured twice and at 23 and a bit weeks i was measuring 21cm and at 26 and a half weeks was measuring 22cm. I have been taken off community midwife care and am now under the hospital bond team as i had SVT and IGT bordering full blown gestational diabetes. They have told me i need to be measured every week and if there is no improvement by the 15th Jan than will need to be rescanned etc. 
I really would be grateful if you could shed some light on whether this is normal or what reasons there can be for the small growth. I have been hospitalised twice already for extreme sickness and have been signed off work since 8 weeks pregnant for the same thing...i didnt know if the lack of food getting in could be a reason for this?

Thanks in advance for any info you can give me xxxxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

have they just measured you or have they actually measured your baby?


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

They have measured my tummy...pubic bone to top of uterus i believe

xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

You need a detailed growth scan hun.

Measuring is very subjective and 3 different midwives could get 3 different measurements which is why some hospitals don't use this measurement as routine.

Some ladies 'hide' bumps very well and have good sized babies.

The measurement could also depend on the position of your baby.

Speak yo your midwife on monday and explain your worries, ask for a growth scan, to help put your mind to rest.

Let me know how you get on

Take care x


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

Thank you so much...will contact midwife on monday and express my concerns

xxx


----------

